# iPro



## -Cool-Kid- (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi have just started college and have taken up the subject of iPro which is an IT Practitioner course. I have been lurking in the forums for awhile now and have found it a great help to help me with things.

I have copied down below what the course actually is.

During this course I am to make a blog and blog some work onto for people to see and discuss to help me with my work. I just wondered if you guys could help me out and possibly follow my blog and post to help me through the course.

http://samclark-ipro.blogspot.com/

*OCR IT PRACTITIONER AND MCSA or CCNA *

OCR Level 3 Certificate for IT Practitioners (ICT Systems Support) has been designed to provide accreditation for the full breadth of essential knowledge, understanding and skills that would be needed by a competent employee engaged in the process of supporting ICT systems. The qualification has been designed to develop knowledge, understanding and skills in the full range of functions involved in system support including service delivery, planning and control, the installation of networks and operating systems, the installation and maintenance of applications, the testing of systems and the production of customer support materials. The qualification provides opportunities for learners to study towards system and network management in addition to being able to take units that are vendor specific.
http://www.nlitec.com/index.php/uk/91/ocr-ipro-level-3

I apologize if I am not supposed to post this but the community here could really help me help me alot


----------

